# Spam Websites Opening Up On Their Own Google Links Going To Spam Sites



## Dunwich (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am in dire need of assistance. I have had a virus of some sort on my computer for quite some time. This virus automatically opens new tabs in my browser to spam sites such as false news sites, to bogus anti-virus sites, even just opening google.com for no good reason. I also have issues with links from google searches going to spam sites instead of where the link should go. I have run multiple antivirus programs, all of which are completely updated. This list includes Malware, Hitman, and Ad-Aware all of these have found several low level threats but have not helped my problem at all. I am running a fully updated Firefox browser for my web browsing and my operating system is Windows Vista. Here I have listed all the needed data as per request from your FAQ, I have tried several times running GMER and following all of the instructions this forum has stated, but it crashes upon scanning. If there is any other data I can give please let me know, this is my first time posting in a forum for virus problems.

*Hijackthis scan results*:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:15:34 AM, on 9/15/2010
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18882)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMYPRT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\TortoiseSVN\bin\TSVNCache.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ebay.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://en.us.acer.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://en.us.acer.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {83A2F9B1-01A2-4AA5-87D1-45B6B8505E96} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSERIAL] C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer Product Registration] "C:\Program Files\Acer Registration\ACE1.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer Assist Launcher] C:\Program Files\Acer Assist\launcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Windows\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [amd_dc_opt] C:\Program Files\AMD\Dual-Core Optimizer\amd_dc_opt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DivXUpdate] "C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RocketDock] "C:\Program Files\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [] (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [] (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Users\Arturo\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O23 - Service: Acer HomeMedia Connect Service - CyberLink - C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Live\Acer HomeMedia Connect\Kernel\DMS\CLMSServer.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: Ati External Event Utility - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: eRecovery Service (eRecoveryService) - Acer Inc. - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\eRecoveryService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Unknown owner - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 4.0 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Nero BackItUp 4\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service (Stereo Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 8758 bytes

*DDS scan results*:

DDS (Ver_09-09-29.01) - NTFSx86 
Run by Arturo at 0:20:56.12 on Wed 09/15/2010
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18882 BrowserJavaVersion: 1.6.0_17
Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium 6.0.6002.2.1252.1.1033.18.2047.1405 [GMT -5:00]

AV: avast! antivirus 4.8.1229 [VPS 091111-0] *On-access scanning enabled* (Outdated) {7591DB91-41F0-48A3-B128-1A293FD8233D}
SP: Windows Defender *enabled* (Updated) {D68DDC3A-831F-4FAE-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
SP: avast! antivirus 4.8.1229 [VPS 091111-0] *enabled* (Updated) {7591DB91-41F0-48A3-B128-1A293FD8233D}

============== Running Processes ===============

C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k rpcss
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k secsvcs
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k GPSvcGroup
C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMYPRT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\TortoiseSVN\bin\TSVNCache.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Live\Acer HomeMedia Connect\Kernel\DMS\CLMSServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Nero BackItUp 4\NBService.exe
C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k WerSvcGroup
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\eRecoveryService.exe
C:\Windows\system32\WUDFHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Users\Arturo\Desktop\dds.com
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe

============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============

uStart Page = hxxp://www.ebay.com/
uSEARCH PAGE = hxxp://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
uSearch Bar = hxxp://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
uSearchMigratedDefaultURL = hxxp://search.yahoo.com/search?p={searchTerms}&ei=utf-8&fr=b1ie7
mStart Page = hxxp://en.us.acer.yahoo.com
mDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://en.us.acer.yahoo.com
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = <local>
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
uURLSearchHooks: Yahoo! Toolbar: {ef99bd32-c1fb-11d2-892f-0090271d4f88} - c:\program files\yahoo!\companion\installs\cpn3\yt.dll
BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper: {02478d38-c3f9-4efb-9b51-7695eca05670} - c:\program files\yahoo!\companion\installs\cpn3\yt.dll
BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class: {06849e9f-c8d7-4d59-b87d-784b7d6be0b3} - c:\program files\adobe\acrobat 7.0\activex\AcroIEHelper.dll
BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button: {5bab4b5b-68bc-4b02-94d6-2fc0de4a7897} - c:\program files\yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
BHO: {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - No File
BHO: {83A2F9B1-01A2-4AA5-87D1-45B6B8505E96} - No File
TB: Yahoo! Toolbar: {ef99bd32-c1fb-11d2-892f-0090271d4f88} - c:\program files\yahoo!\companion\installs\cpn3\yt.dll
TB: {5CBE3B7C-1E47-477E-A7DD-396DB0476E29} - No File
uRun: [RocketDock] "c:\program files\rocketdock\RocketDock.exe"
uRun: [ehTray.exe] c:\windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
uRun: [WMPNSCFG] c:\program files\windows media player\WMPNSCFG.exe
mRun: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
mRun: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
mRun: [SMSERIAL] c:\program files\motorola\smserial\sm56hlpr.exe
mRun: [Acer Product Registration] "c:\program files\acer registration\ACE1.exe" /startup
mRun: [Acer Assist Launcher] c:\program files\acer assist\launcher.exe
mRun: [eRecoveryService] 
mRun: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\pif\{b8e1dd85-8582-4c61-b58f-2f227fca9a08}\pifsvc.exe" /a /m "c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\pif\{b8e1dd85-8582-4c61-b58f-2f227fca9a08}\AlertEng.dll"
mRun: [CanonMyPrinter] c:\program files\canon\myprinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
mRun: [avast!] c:\progra~1\alwils~1\avast4\ashDisp.exe
mRun: [NeroFilterCheck] c:\windows\system32\NeroCheck.exe
mRun: [QuickTime Task] "c:\program files\quicktime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mRun: [WinampAgent] "c:\program files\winamp\winampa.exe"
mRun: [amd_dc_opt] c:\program files\amd\dual-core optimizer\amd_dc_opt.exe
mRun: [DivXUpdate] "c:\program files\divx\divx update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW
dRun: [<NO NAME>] 
dRun: [StartCCC] c:\program files\ati technologies\ati.ace\core-static\CLIStart.exe
dRun: [Acer Tour Reminder] c:\acer\acertour\Reminder.exe
StartupFolder: c:\users\arturo\appdata\roaming\micros~1\windows\startm~1\programs\startup\adobeg~1.lnk - c:\program files\common files\adobe\calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
mPolicies-explorer: BindDirectlyToPropertySetStorage = 0 (0x0)
mPolicies-system: EnableLUA = 0 (0x0)
mPolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\micros~2\office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - c:\users\arturo\appdata\roaming\microsoft\windows\start menu\programs\imvu\Run IMVU.lnk
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - c:\progra~1\micros~2\office12\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - c:\program files\yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503} - c:\progra~1\micros~2\office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_17-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_03-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_07-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0017-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_17-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_17-windows-i586.cab

================= FIREFOX ===================

FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\arturo\appdata\roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\kbd2iehf.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.ebay.com/
FF - plugin: c:\program files\divx\divx plus web player\npdivx32.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\npPandoWebInst.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\npwachk.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\nvidia corporation\3d vision\npnv3dv.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\viewpoint\viewpoint media player\npViewpoint.dll
FF - plugin: c:\programdata\id software\quakelive\npquakezero.dll
FF - plugin: c:\programdata\nexonus\ngm\npNxGameUS.dll
FF - plugin: c:\users\arturo\appdata\roaming\facebook\npfbplugin_1_0_3.dll
FF - HiddenExtension: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v3.5\windows presentation foundation\dotnetassistantextension\
FF - HiddenExtension: XULRunner: {E3940410-6EA3-45A7-B382-EA5728DCA821} - c:\users\arturo\appdata\local\{E3940410-6EA3-45A7-B382-EA5728DCA821}
FF - HiddenExtension: Java Console: No Registry Reference - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - HiddenExtension: Java Console: No Registry Reference - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - HiddenExtension: Java Console: No Registry Reference - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0013-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - HiddenExtension: Java Console: No Registry Reference - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0015-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - HiddenExtension: Java Console: No Registry Reference - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0017-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

---- FIREFOX POLICIES ----
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("ui.use_native_colors", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("ui.use_native_popup_windows", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.enable_click_image_resizing", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("accessibility.browsewithcaret_shortcut.enabled", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("javascript.options.mem.high_water_mark", 32);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("javascript.options.mem.gc_frequency", 1600);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("network.IDN.whitelist.lu", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("network.IDN.whitelist.nu", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("network.IDN.whitelist.nz", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("network.IDN.whitelist.xn--mgbaam7a8h", true); 
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("network.IDN.whitelist.xn--mgberp4a5d4ar", true); 
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("network.IDN.whitelist.xn--p1ai", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("network.IDN.whitelist.xn--mgbayh7gpa", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("network.IDN.whitelist.tel", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("network.auth.force-generic-ntlm", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("network.proxy.type", 5);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("network.buffer.cache.count", 24);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("network.buffer.cache.size", 4096);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("dom.ipc.plugins.timeoutSecs", 45);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("svg.smil.enabled", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("ui.trackpoint_hack.enabled", -1);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.formfill.debug", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.formfill.agedWeight", 2);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.formfill.bucketSize", 1);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.formfill.maxTimeGroupings", 25);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.formfill.timeGroupingSize", 604800);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.formfill.boundaryWeight", 25);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.formfill.prefixWeight", 5);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("accelerometer.enabled", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\security-prefs.js - pref("security.ssl.allow_unrestricted_renego_everywhere__temporarily_available_pref", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\security-prefs.js - pref("security.ssl.renego_unrestricted_hosts", "");
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\security-prefs.js - pref("security.ssl.treat_unsafe_negotiation_as_broken", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\security-prefs.js - pref("security.ssl.require_safe_negotiation", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\greprefs\security-prefs.js - pref("security.ssl3.rsa_seed_sha", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox-branding.js - pref("app.update.download.backgroundInterval", 600);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox-branding.js - pref("app.update.url.manual", "http://www.firefox.com");
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox-branding.js - pref("browser.search.param.yahoo-fr-ja", "mozff");
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("extensions.{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}.name", "chrome://browser/locale/browser.properties");
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("extensions.{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}.description", "chrome://browser/locale/browser.properties");
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("xpinstall.whitelist.add", "addons.mozilla.org");
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("xpinstall.whitelist.add.36", "getpersonas.com");
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("lightweightThemes.update.enabled", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("browser.allTabs.previews", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("plugins.hide_infobar_for_outdated_plugin", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("plugins.update.notifyUser", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("toolbar.customization.usesheet", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("dom.ipc.plugins.enabled.nptest.dll", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("dom.ipc.plugins.enabled.npswf32.dll", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("dom.ipc.plugins.enabled.npctrl.dll", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("dom.ipc.plugins.enabled.npqtplugin.dll", true);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("dom.ipc.plugins.enabled", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("browser.taskbar.previews.enable", false);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("browser.taskbar.previews.max", 20);
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("browser.taskbar.previews.cachetime", 20);

============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============

R0 Lbd;Lbd;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Lbd.sys [2010-7-1 64288]
R1 aswSP;avast! Self Protection;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys [2008-9-29 114768]
R2 Acer HomeMedia Connect Service;Acer HomeMedia Connect Service;c:\program files\acer arcade live\acer homemedia connect\kernel\dms\CLMSServer.exe [2007-4-16 266343]
R2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys [2008-9-29 20560]
R2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [2008-9-29 53328]
R2 Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service;Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service;c:\program files\lavasoft\ad-aware\AAWService.exe [2010-7-6 1355928]
R2 Nero BackItUp Scheduler 4.0;Nero BackItUp Scheduler 4.0;c:\program files\common files\nero\nero backitup 4\NBService.exe [2008-9-29 935208]
R2 Viewpoint Manager Service;Viewpoint Manager Service;c:\program files\viewpoint\common\ViewpointService.exe [2007-10-5 24652]
R2 YahooAUService;Yahoo! Updater;c:\program files\yahoo!\softwareupdate\YahooAUService.exe [2008-11-9 602392]
R3 FontCache;Windows Font Cache Service;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation [2008-5-14 21504]
S2 Stereo Service;NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service;c:\program files\nvidia corporation\3d vision\nvscpapisvr.exe --> c:\program files\nvidia corporation\3d vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe [?]
S3 Lavasoft Kernexplorer;Lavasoft helper driver;c:\program files\lavasoft\ad-aware\kernexplorer.sys [2010-8-12 15008]

=============== Created Last 30 ================

2010-09-08 01:29 --d----- C:\Downloads
2010-09-06 23:17 --d----- C:\SW
2010-09-04 16:44 77,824 a------- c:\windows\system32\xvid.ax
2010-09-04 16:44 --d----- c:\program files\Xvid
2010-08-25 23:04 --d----- c:\program files\Namco

==================== Find3M ====================

2010-09-14 20:43 34,990 a------- c:\programdata\nvModes.dat
2010-09-14 20:43 34,990 a------- c:\progra~2\nvModes.dat
2010-09-01 12:13 16,968 a------- c:\windows\system32\drivers\hitmanpro35.sys
2010-07-26 09:28 51,200 a------- c:\windows\inf\infpub.dat
2010-07-26 09:28 143,360 a------- c:\windows\inf\infstrng.dat
2010-07-26 09:28 86,016 a------- c:\windows\inf\infstor.dat
2010-07-13 19:03 281,104 a------- c:\windows\system32\wpcap.dll
2010-07-13 19:03 100,880 a------- c:\windows\system32\Packet.dll
2010-07-06 12:28 15,880 a------- c:\windows\system32\lsdelete.exe
2010-04-21 16:19 284 a------- c:\users\arturo\appdata\roaming\wklnhst.dat
2009-12-23 15:22 665,600 a------- c:\windows\inf\drvindex.dat
2009-03-25 23:19 22,328 a------- c:\users\arturo\appdata\roaming\PnkBstrK.sys
2008-07-24 19:55 174 a--sh--- c:\program files\desktop.ini
2006-11-02 07:42 287,440 a------- c:\windows\inf\perflib\0409\perfi.dat
2006-11-02 07:42 287,440 a------- c:\windows\inf\perflib\0409\perfh.dat
2006-11-02 07:42 30,674 a------- c:\windows\inf\perflib\0409\perfd.dat
2006-11-02 07:42 30,674 a------- c:\windows\inf\perflib\0409\perfc.dat
2006-11-02 04:20 287,440 a------- c:\windows\inf\perflib\0000\perfi.dat
2006-11-02 04:20 287,440 a------- c:\windows\inf\perflib\0000\perfh.dat
2006-11-02 04:20 30,674 a------- c:\windows\inf\perflib\0000\perfd.dat
2006-11-02 04:20 30,674 a------- c:\windows\inf\perflib\0000\perfc.dat
2009-12-23 02:38 245,760 a--sh--- c:\windows\serviceprofiles\networkservice\appdata\roaming\microsoft\windows\ietldcache\index.dat
2006-05-03 04:06 163,328 ---shr-- c:\windows\system32\flvDX.dll
2007-02-21 05:47 31,232 ---shr-- c:\windows\system32\msfDX.dll
2008-03-16 07:30 216,064 ---shr-- c:\windows\system32\nbDX.dll

============= FINISH: 0:21:48.70 ===============

My Attach.txt file has been added to this post.
Thank you all in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## Rorschach112 (Oct 12, 2008)

Please download *GooredFix* from one of the locations below and *save it to your Desktop*
*Download Mirror #1*
*Download Mirror #2*

Ensure all Firefox windows are closed.
To run the tool, double-click it (XP), or right-click and select *Run As Administrator* (Vista).
When prompted to run the scan, click *Yes*.
GooredFix will check for infections, and then a log will appear. Please post the contents of that log in your next reply (it can also be found on your desktop, called GooredFix.txt).


----------



## Dunwich (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you Rorschach, here are the contents of the log:

GooredFix by jpshortstuff (03.07.10.1)
Log created at 11:03 on 17/09/2010 (Arturo)
Firefox version 3.6.10 (en-US)

========== GooredScan ==========

Deleting HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{E3940410-6EA3-45A7-B382-EA5728DCA821} -> Success!
Deleting C:\Users\Arturo\AppData\Local\{E3940410-6EA3-45A7-B382-EA5728DCA821} -> Success!

========== GooredLog ==========

C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\
{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd} [01:52 15/09/2010]
{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [04:38 08/11/2007]
{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [21:35 20/08/2008]
{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0013-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [23:39 20/05/2009]
{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0015-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [05:25 22/08/2009]
{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0017-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [17:52 05/12/2009]

C:\Users\Arturo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\kbd2iehf.default\extensions\
[email protected] [19:42 16/09/2010]
[email protected] [03:25 15/09/2010]
{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} [01:55 15/09/2010]
{d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d} [01:57 15/09/2010]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Mozilla\Firefox\Extensions]
"{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b}"="C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension\" [18:52 29/05/2009]

-=E.O.F=-


----------



## Rorschach112 (Oct 12, 2008)

Download ComboFix here :

*Link 1*
*Link 2*

** IMPORTANT !!! Save ComboFix.exe to your Desktop*


Disable your AntiVirus and AntiSpyware applications, usually via a right click on the System Tray icon. They may otherwise interfere with our tools. Here is a guide on how to disable them

*Click me*

Double click on ComboFix.exe & follow the prompts.

As part of it's process, ComboFix will check to see if the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is installed. With malware infections being as they are today, it's strongly recommended to have this pre-installed on your machine before doing any malware removal. It will allow you to boot up into a special recovery/repair mode that will allow us to more easily help you should your computer have a problem after an attempted removal of malware.

Follow the prompts to allow ComboFix to download and install the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console, and when prompted, agree to the End-User License Agreement to install the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console.

**Please note: If the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is already installed, ComboFix will continue it's malware removal procedures.








Once the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is installed using ComboFix, you should see the following message:










Click on Yes, to continue scanning for malware.

When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Please include the *C:\ComboFix.txt* log in your next reply.


----------



## Dunwich (Sep 15, 2010)

Well it appears misfortune has smiled upon me this day. I had downloaded the program you had mentioned, Combofix.exe, and turned off my antivirus software which it had prompted me to do. During the scan, which had a blue window scanning for the malicious data, my power had gone out. For a mere 2 minutes my power cut itself out, upon turning my computer back on my operating system can not display any type of images in thumbnail form including icons, files, and even my wallpaper.

This story may seem far fetched but believe you me, I wish it was fabricated. Strangely enough the webbrowser works fine, and can display any and all images as if nothing had occurred. I tested out the Google search links, and none seem to have been redirected at all, which was one of my initial problems.


----------



## Rorschach112 (Oct 12, 2008)

can you run combofix in safe mode ?


----------



## Dunwich (Sep 15, 2010)

I have been able to completely run combofix in safe mode, great idea I had not thought of that. My previous issue with icons and images not being shown has since disappeared. Here is the combofix log as requested.


----------



## Rorschach112 (Oct 12, 2008)

don't attach the logs

Open *notepad* and copy/paste the text in the quotebox below into it:


```
http://forums.techguy.org/virus-other-malware-removal/950422-spam-websites-opening-up-their.html

Collect::
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\uharidas.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\aqubodam.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\ixeriyon.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\izujocet.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\amujejoh.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\atajiliqu.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\ovonicap.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\uzibofaxa.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\ulemirux.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\uyebenud.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\Gpebobuhuwonezo.dat
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\iyifecufica.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\inolatiwojili.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\akevadaz.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\azozekawepazu.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\aqugunewucobuh.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\iyadinigowelijo.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\oqixavowiyel.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\irohizajifoha.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\eruzohitozofan.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\iverokonibumeru.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\anoxihuvuwo.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\emuxiwakevad.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\uvoxojuxapiveh.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\evoketoxic.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\azutilarejucow.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\eqihavona.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\uxucobuhogehus.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\ulijegohew.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\ovicedulofo.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\izemixefenoyivoq.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\oruxesakoril.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\ilocoyusiku.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\ecoderotegixiv.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\ikixotum.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\imocehenu.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\exoqosej.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\upozanijudulige.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\uvafewoqan.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\ozenijuduli.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\abubevax.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\afabegukop.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\efufogufagelew.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\oqizikequw.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\iberafiqej.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\awifasoc.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\unabesidacibiso.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\amodutod.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\ohumajux.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\ocosuxomod.dll
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\Yhuwolacihire.bin
c:\users\Arturo\AppData\Local\Temp\bfastfao.sys

Driver::
bfastfao

Suspect::
DirLook::
%APPDATA%\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\Logs
%APPDATA%\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\Quarantine
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\Data\Log
```
Save this as *CFScript.txt*










Refering to the picture above, drag CFScript.txt into ComboFix.exe

When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Post that log in your next reply.

***Note** *

When CF finishes running, the ComboFix log will open along with a message box--do not be alarmed. With the above script, ComboFix will capture files to submit for analysis.
Ensure you are connected to the internet and click OK on the message box.


----------

